# have you noticed this in your feral pigeon population?



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

about a year ago or two , i never saw ferals flying high in the sky in groups of 20 +.. but now everytime i go outside i see them flying around . Their flying around because of hawks and falcons and i see that the birds of prey have populated very fast in these two years..


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Yep... same around here... there are alot of ferals so there are alot of things to eat them... bad news for my pigeons though... supply and demand.


----------

